
Facebook seems to have posted a creepy holocaust meme in my name - clivefx
I am really shook because it appears that my facebook account was compromised in a really sophisticated way. This is a real-life creepypasta<p>Screenshots to follow, showing all the details, but here is the story
This morning I woke up, and I checked my facebook notifications on the mobile app. There were some comments on my falcon heavy post last night, but there was an alert that &quot;one of my photos has been hidden from view because it might have explicit or violent content&quot; 
So I clicked on it, and it showed me to a post that had a hidden image, and the comment &quot;as your time is running out&quot; 
That line is important, will get to it later
interestingly enough, the profile picture that shows who posted the image? It&#x27;s not me. It&#x27;s just the default blank profile picture, with Facebook as the username 
I click the &quot;show image&quot; button, and it is a picture of a mass grave from the holocaust 
I click the edit button, and it switches the default profile&#x2F;name to my face and name
so I cancel the edit, and it is back to the default profile&#x2F;name
I check my wall. No image or post has been posted 
I check my photos. No images or post has been posted 
It was only visible in my notifications, it had not &quot;stuck&quot; to my wall, or into my gallery
so I delete the post after screen shoting everything 
I think I recognize the line, and low and behold, it is a lyric from In This Twilight, from Year Zero by NIN, which is an album about the apocalypse.  
So I turn on 2FA. I check my activity log. I check my devices log,only my phone, my work computer and my home computer in the past few months. Nothing untoward.<p>What the hell is going on? 
Here is an image gallery: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;0rDAILa
======
clivefx
Theories: 1. I was looking through a bunch of old facebook photos of myself
last night. Maybe I triggered a job that scans all old photos through the
modern facebook image analyzer. Problem with that theory: I don't think I was
enough of an edge lord to post that ever. I don't remember ever posting
anything like that. I am Jewish. Also, there were no likes, no comments, and
there was not date to the post, just said 2 hours ago

2\. Someone figured a way to hack a facebook API such that it looks like
pictures are posted by me. Possible. Maybe he found the API keys for Pixelpipe
or some other defunct system. Thing is, the picture never actually showed up
on my wall, and was not hooked into the dbase as being posted by me as there
was no profile photo, name or timestamp. It never made it to the public, it
just appears to be sent to me, directly, through an obscure conduit of a
notification of censorship. Also: Why just me, and why a nine inch nails song
as the comment?

